# Advice please



## Duchess (Sep 28, 2009)

Researching retiring to Cyprus we are concerned about the economy there. Is Cyprus being affected by Greece's issues? 

Are the government still restricting cash flow and savings?

Also, why is electricity expensive?

Is council tax, water, phone and broadband, meat, wine and groceries expensive?

Are many expats leaving Cyprus still?

As this is a big decision, please help with any info you can.


----------



## Baywatch (Mar 30, 2014)

Duchess said:


> Researching retiring to Cyprus we are concerned about the economy there. Is Cyprus being affected by Greece's issues?
> 
> Are the government still restricting cash flow and savings?
> 
> ...


1. Many questions have answers if you search old posts.

2. Only restriction is very large transfers abroad, but that is so in many countries.

3. I will not say that electricity is very expensive anymore. About 0,23 € per kWh. is in the middle of EU prices. One reason is that most of it is produced in a powerplant driven with oil

4. Council tax is a fraction of the UK one. Water cost us about 10 € per month for a 2-person household. Broadband is priced OK, phonecalls are cheap.

5. I think the expats both come and go back. The biggest problem is the lack of work. And to be away from family and relatives can be hard


----------



## Duchess (Sep 28, 2009)

Is meat, wine, beer, groceries expensive?

Is it worth bringing our furniture from UK or can anyone tell me the approx. cost of 3 and 2 seater leather sofas, dining table and 4 chairs, fridge/freezer self defrost and washing machine?

How much is a meal in an average restaurant 3 courses with wine for 2 people?


----------



## Baywatch (Mar 30, 2014)

Duchess said:


> Is meat, wine, beer, groceries expensive?
> 
> Is it worth bringing our furniture from UK or can anyone tell me the approx. cost of 3 and 2 seater leather sofas, dining table and 4 chairs, fridge/freezer self defrost and washing machine?
> 
> How much is a meal in an average restaurant 3 courses with wine for 2 people?


If you want UK brands you can say it is expensive, it cost to bring it to the island. But if you buy local produce it is not.


----------



## Hudswell (May 14, 2010)

Cyprus is recovering very slowly from its economic woes, although most restrictions have been lifted on the banks....if they are sensible they will stay well away from the Greek problems, although if it all goes pear shaped the whole of EU will probably be effected to a greater or lesser degree. Electricity prices are apparently dropping.which is good news..."Council Taxes" are very low compared to the UK..you don't say if you are renting or buying..there are additional taxes if you own depending on the value of your property. Whilst phone calls are cheap...the provision of your phone line/broadband is about double that you would pay in the UK. In my opinion the cost of a weekly shop is less than the UK...but not by an awful lot...it depends really on your spending habits. Lidl has made a huge impact and is driving down prices..and is probably the best place for a decent wine at a decnt price!! Again you don't say if you are renting or buying but either way white goods and electrical goods are a lot cheaper in the UK...if you are renting and fully/part furnished then you have the option....but if buying or renting unfurnished then bring as much as you can....oh and if you are under state retirement age factor the cost of medical insurance into your finances.
Eating out is one of the many pleasures of living in Cyprus...and for an average restaurant a three course meal with wine for two will probably set you back about €60 or so.....of course you can get cheaper or indeed spend more.
If you are considering buying I would certainly suggest renting first, not only to find out if Cyprus and the lifestyle suits but in order to decide on the area you wish to settle...it is both a renters and buyers market at the moment and a lot of property around.
The main reasons for expats returning to the UK are probably Family ties, Health and work...overall financially you will probably be better off here..but if you do fall on hard times the Cypriot welfare system is pretty unforgiving.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

In the 10 years we have lived here the cost of living has come down due to more competition for the supermarkets from discount stores etc.
When we visit the UK these days we find grocery shopping is about the same as here whereas when we first came here it was definitely cheaper to shop in UK supermarkets.
Electricity has come down a lot in the past year now that the new power station is online after the old one was blown up.


----------



## Talagirl (Feb 24, 2013)

With regards to your question about expats leaving Cyprus - over the past fourteen months I only know of one couple planning to return to the UK. There have been a few funerals, but as burials took place in Cyprus technically those people are still here.

Even on this forum alone there has been a mass influx of Expats moving to Cyprus with many more making plans to come here this year.


----------



## Duchess (Sep 28, 2009)

Hudswell said:


> Cyprus is recovering very slowly from its economic woes, although most restrictions have been lifted on the banks....if they are sensible they will stay well away from the Greek problems, although if it all goes pear shaped the whole of EU will probably be effected to a greater or lesser degree. Electricity prices are apparently dropping.which is good news..."Council Taxes" are very low compared to the UK..you don't say if you are renting or buying..there are additional taxes if you own depending on the value of your property. Whilst phone calls are cheap...the provision of your phone line/broadband is about double that you would pay in the UK. In my opinion the cost of a weekly shop is less than the UK...but not by an awful lot...it depends really on your spending habits. Lidl has made a huge impact and is driving down prices..and is probably the best place for a decent wine at a decnt price!! Again you don't say if you are renting or buying but either way white goods and electrical goods are a lot cheaper in the UK...if you are renting and fully/part furnished then you have the option....but if buying or renting unfurnished then bring as much as you can....oh and if you are under state retirement age factor the cost of medical insurance into your finances.
> Eating out is one of the many pleasures of living in Cyprus...and for an average restaurant a three course meal with wine for two will probably set you back about €60 or so.....of course you can get cheaper or indeed spend more.
> If you are considering buying I would certainly suggest renting first, not only to find out if Cyprus and the lifestyle suits but in order to decide on the area you wish to settle...it is both a renters and buyers market at the moment and a lot of property around.
> The main reasons for expats returning to the UK are probably Family ties, Health and work...overall financially you will probably be better off here..but if you do fall on hard times the Cypriot welfare system is pretty unforgiving.


Sorry should have said, we'd rent unfurnished first, but not sure if we'd bring fridge/freezer and wash machine over. We are not retirement age yet but are considering all options.
Grocery wise it sounds like we wouldn't gain much regarding prices.
Lots to think about!


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Duchess said:


> Sorry should have said, we'd rent unfurnished first, but not sure if we'd bring fridge/freezer and wash machine over. We are not retirement age yet but are considering all options.
> Grocery wise it sounds like we wouldn't gain much regarding prices.
> Lots to think about!


Most rentals even if unfurnished will have white goods.


----------



## PeteandSylv (Sep 24, 2008)

Duchess said:


> Sorry should have said, we'd rent unfurnished first, but not sure if we'd bring fridge/freezer and wash machine over. We are not retirement age yet but are considering all options.
> Grocery wise it sounds like we wouldn't gain much regarding prices.
> Lots to think about!


As a generalisation I would always say that Cyprus is a place to live if you want to live here not because you want to save money. Overall we find the cost of living about the same as the UK. Some things cost more others less but it balances out.

With regard to Husdwell's reply I would say that he eats out very well. We regularly use tavernas where 3 course meals for 2 with wine will cost around €30-35. Of course you can pay a lot more depending on whether you use tourist area restaurants or just plain expensive places. The important things is that you have the choice.

Also I agree that Lidl offers good value for mainly imported wine but you can drink some excellent Cypriot wines at very good prices particularly if you buy at the wineries. Our day to day tipple costs €10 for 5 litres, it's the winery's good quality red but in a box instead of bottles and made for the restaurant "village wine" market.

Pete


----------



## Hudswell (May 14, 2010)

Pete has a good point in regard to cost of living, having been here for just over a year and reviewed our accounts we probably spent about the same as we did in the UK, it tends to balance out. We are under state retirement age but are on a Private sector Pension, I do benefit from the 5% tax rate (remember to do your calculations in regard to which rate you wish to pay..), and whilst of course not paying National Insurance..you will find Private Medical Insurance can eat a sizeable chunk of your income. You should also be aware of some of the "extras" in regard to initial deposits required for Water electric and telephone services and be selective if you intend to buy a car over here or indeed bring one over, High emission vehicles can attract a much higher rate of road tax than lower emission vehicles. And I do agree that there are some extremely good "boutique" wineries out there...€10 for 5 litres sounds outstanding...which one is it Pete?


----------



## PeteandSylv (Sep 24, 2008)

Hudswell said:


> And I do agree that there are some extremely good "boutique" wineries out there...€10 for 5 litres sounds outstanding...which one is it Pete?


Vouni Panayia where you will get a good welcome and wine tasting of all their wines together with snacks. They won't display the wine boxes though! You'll have to ask for them. The white is excellent too at €11.50. Vouni Panayia on Facebook

You can also buy the excellent Kolios red wine in 10 litre boxes for around €25 at the winery and also at Kolios Butchers on the Polis Road.

Pete


----------



## Hudswell (May 14, 2010)

Cheers Pete,
Whilst not wishing to detract from the main thrust of the thread we intend to visit a few wineries this year. One of the little known benefits of living here....if you like wine of course!! Lots of little wineries in quite a small space...we have the information regarding the wine routes so will be getting out and about!! Just another reason to take that leap Duchess!!

Granville


----------



## Kalimera (Oct 19, 2011)

Hudswell said:


> Cheers Pete,
> Whilst not wishing to detract from the main thrust of the thread we intend to visit a few wineries this year. One of the little known benefits of living here....if you like wine of course!! Lots of little wineries in quite a small space...we have the information regarding the wine routes so will be getting out and about!! Just another reason to take that leap Duchess!!
> 
> Granville


I would love to experience a good winery but the problem is driving back to Pissouri


----------



## Duchess (Sep 28, 2009)

Thanks everyone for your replies.


----------



## wizard4 (Feb 3, 2013)

When I was there with my son, we tried different restaurants, We tried expensive grub and cheaper options, tea and full english, at Tea For Two, was very reasonable with a discount coupon for the next meal, it worked out cheaper than where I live. But its horses for courses, if you like fine dining, then you pay more, as for me, all that would be lost on me, I am happy with just a jacket potato, gammon and peas, home made of course.
Cheers


----------



## DH59 (Feb 23, 2010)

Duchess, seems you have been researching moving to various countries. Have you ever been to Cyprus? Your best bet would be to have a holiday here and see if you like it, and do lots of research while you're here.

We used to come quite frequently on holiday, and had three visits before our actual move last November. We are renting (no intention to buy), and have already moved once due to the first place not being all it was made out to be, so you need to beware.

Cost of living is fine, if you don't want the finer things in life all the time. We are managing quite well on hubby's private pension, even eating out a few times (in the local tavernas) but he is eligible for state pension in August, so we will be a little better off then too.

We sold our UK house and all the furniture and came with just personal belongings and lots of kitchen equipment, books, bedding, etc (basically the contents of all the cupboards) and did not bother with the car as it seemed too much of a hassle and expense, so we bought one when we arrived. As it happens, we wish we had brought some things with us, but equally wish we hadn't brought others (being currently surrounded by boxes that were finally delivered last week!). Certainly, furniture is quite expensive here, but has to be weighed against the cost of shipping your own across.

Lots to think about!


----------



## Duchess (Sep 28, 2009)

DH59 said:


> Duchess, seems you have been researching moving to various countries. Have you ever been to Cyprus? Your best bet would be to have a holiday here and see if you like it, and do lots of research while you're here.
> 
> We used to come quite frequently on holiday, and had three visits before our actual move last November. We are renting (no intention to buy), and have already moved once due to the first place not being all it was made out to be, so you need to beware.
> 
> ...


Yes I have been to Cyprus a few times, and I am also researching other countries.
No harm in that, it's a big decision and you need to find out all those important details, especially regarding greece beforehand.

It's also a question of do we rent out our UK house and rent in Cyprus first, or take the plunge buying?

I am certainly getting there slowly!


----------



## Hudswell (May 14, 2010)

And that is probably your biggest decision..to rent or buy and should you retain a foothold in the UK. Over the 10"or so years of planning our mover over here..the "Plan" has changed and matured a number of times....we have bought..a small Apartment, the original thought was to use that as a stepping stone to a larger property using additional funding from the sale of our UK property....we still have the apartment..we rent a Villa here and rent out our property in the UK....the new plan being we will eventually spend our time between the UK and our apartment here...a decision based on our experience to date...but you never know the plan may change again!!!


----------



## Duchess (Sep 28, 2009)

Hudswell said:


> And that is probably your biggest decision..to rent or buy and should you retain a foothold in the UK. Over the 10"or so years of planning our mover over here..the "Plan" has changed and matured a number of times....we have bought..a small Apartment, the original thought was to use that as a stepping stone to a larger property using additional funding from the sale of our UK property....we still have the apartment..we rent a Villa here and rent out our property in the UK....the new plan being we will eventually spend our time between the UK and our apartment here...a decision based on our experience to date...but you never know the plan may change again!!!


Thank you and I agree, plans can change and circumstances too, but we have quite a bit of time to look into it all.
Research, research, research, thank goodness for the internet. We already know the area we would like to focus on.
Interesting that you say you intend to carry on splitting your time between the UK and there, but then again, you may change your mind in time.


----------



## Baywatch (Mar 30, 2014)

Duchess said:


> Thank you and I agree, plans can change and circumstances too, but we have quite a bit of time to look into it all.
> Research, research, research, thank goodness for the internet. We already know the area we would like to focus on.
> Interesting that you say you intend to carry on splitting your time between the UK and there, but then again, you may change your mind in time.


I would for sure rent. Perhaps you find out that this is nothing for you, or the location is wrong. And with the uncertainty about the property prices and small number of sales, I would wait


----------

